# Εσείς είδατε το γιουτουμπάκι του ΕΟΤ;



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2012)

Ο ΕΟΤ γύρισε ένα γιουτουμπάκι στο Λονδίνο για την προβολή της χώρας κ.λπ. Κόστισε 75.000 € και δέχεται ήδη πολλή κριτική. Όλοι παρατήρησαν (ήταν και ευκολάκι, βέβαια) ότι η υπουργός Όλγα εμφανίζεται ως γκεστ σταρ, αλλά δεν είδα ακόμη κανέναν σχολιαστή να έχει παρατηρήσει όλες τις άλλες προσωπικότητες του θεάματος που περνάνε για ένα δευτερόλεπτο από την οθόνη (νομίζω ότι αναγνώρισα τουλάχιστον τρεις). Για να δούμε αν, εκτός από τα σχόλιά μας, είμαστε και πιο παρατηρητικοί εδώ, στη Λεξιλογία:

Flashmob "Greece Welcomes You" - Official Video


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2012)

Fake Spontaneous dancing. Τώρα λέγεται flashmob. Ενδιαφέρον... αν αναλύεις χολιγουντιανές ταινίες των δεκαετιών '70, '80 και αρχών της δεκαετίας '90.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2012)

Το κουίζ είναι άλλο, όμως. :) Π.χ. Τζιν Χάκμαν (και οι άλλοι γνωστές φάτσες είναι):


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2012)

Η παρατηρητικότητά μου είναι 10 φορές χειρότερη από την αυτοσυγκράτησή μου.


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2012)

Δεν υπάρχει ωραιότερο θέαμα από νέα παιδιά που χορεύουν με την ψυχή τους. Ο ρυθμός και η ορμή της ζωής που αναβλύζει από τα σώματα έχουν τη δύναμη να παρασύρουν ακόμη και τον από τρίτο χέρι θεατή, αυτόν που τα παρακολουθεί από την οθόνη ενός προσωπικού υπολογιστή. Με συγκίνησαν.

Αλλά ο ομαδικός χορός είναι πολύ σπουδαίο πράγμα για να τον αφήνουμε στα χέρια των πολιτικών. Από διαφημιστική άποψη αυτό το εγχείρημα τι κατάφερε; Να διαφημίσει την υπουργό; Παραμερίζω τις χυδαιότητες που γράφτηκαν στα σχόλια και στέκω μόνο σ' αυτό που έγραψε κάποιος:

Would a Brit ever think that a video with Greeks dancing English songs in Santorini island, a Greek sunset﻿ and white houses at the background, would be a good idea to promote England as a tourist destination?


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τι επώνυμους βλέπει ο Δόχτορας, πάντως στο making of η κυρία στα αριστερά εμφανίζεται ως χορογράφος ή εμπνεύστρια ή κάτι τέτοιο. Γενικά δεν βλέπω τίποτα κακό με το όλο εγχείρημα, κι όποιος αλλοδαπός δει το βίντεο και δεν ξέρει ποια είναι η υπουργός (πράγμα αναμενόμενο) θα νομίσει ότι πρόκειται για περαστική που ενθουσιάστηκε με το θέαμα. Επίσης, αν είχε καταφέρει να μαζέψει κόσμο δεν θα αναγκάζονταν να δείχνουν τους δέκα όλους κι όλους περαστικούς, μαζί και την υπουργό. 
Και φτάνουμε στο σημαντικό: γιατί δεν μάζεψε κόσμο. Λοιπόν, ο ΕΟΤ του Λονδίνου έχει μια μανία εδώ και πολλά χρόνια με το συγκεκριμένο μέρος. Το οποίο τα Σαββατοκύριακα του καλοκαιριού σφύζει από ζωή. Κι εμένα μ'αρέσει εκεί, αφού άλλωστε σαν φοιτήτρια πανεπιστημίου που φαίνεται στο βάθος πέρασα πολλές θερινές ώρες εκεί. Και γενικά αρέσει στους Έλληνες γιατί έχει το νερό. Αλλά μια χειμωνιάτικη καθημερινή πρωί (12.30, Τετάρτη 7/11 έγινε το θέαμα), που ακόμα δεν έχουν βγει από τα (ελάχιστα) γραφεία οι εργαζόμενοι, που μόλις έχουν ανοίξει τα εστιατόρια και που τα θέατρα, τα σινεμά κλπ δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει ούτε τις απογευματινές, δεν έχεις θεατές. Θα προτιμούσα να γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο στο άγαλμα του έρωτα, που είναι φίσκα στους τουρίστες, που θα ενθουσιαστούν, γιατί όταν είσαι τουρίστας έτσι κάνεις, και που θα τους μπουν ιδέες για το επόμενο ταξίδι. 
Και γενικά δεν την καταλαβαίνω την εμμονή του ΕΟΤ αλλά και των άλλων πολιτιστικών παραγόντων της πρεσβείας στο Λονδίνο με τα "στέκια", βρήκαμε ένα καλό και συνεργάσιμο μέρος, δεν πάμε παραπέρα- η πόλη όλη είναι ένα καλό και συνεργάσιμο μαγαζί. Νομίζω ότι οφείλεται στο ότι όλοι έχουν πολλά χρόνια εδώ. 
Από κεί και πέρα η κριτική μου φαίνεται υπερβολική.


----------



## drazen (Nov 17, 2012)

Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω την σύνδεση Ελλάδας και ποπ/ραπ χορογραφίας. Κάποιοι μπορεί και να την κάνουν με ευκολία. Βαργιέμαι να πείσω ή να πειστώ.
Αν, όμως, στο όνομα της προώθησης του τουριστικού "μας" προϊόντος, πρόκειται να καταφεύγουμε σε αποτάσεις στις πρότυπες παγκοσμοποιημένες μορφές αυθόρμητης διασκέδασης (όπου Χ αριθμός άγνωστων μεταξύ τους περαστικών αρχίζει ξάφνου να εκτελεί την ίδια ακριβώς πολύπλοκη χορογραφία), προτείνω το εξής:
κάποιος εγνωσμένης αξίας έλληνας (ή και ξένος) ποπάς/ραπάς να γράψει ένα τραγουδάκι και να το δώσει σε καμιά Σακίρα ή Ριάνα ή όποια, τελοσπάντων, διάσημη ποπού :blush: /ραπού, που θα το χορέψει σε κάποια παραλία-σύμβολο (τις λίγες εναπομείνασες "δικές¨ μας, που, μασονικώ τω τρόπω, κρατάμε αόρατες, παρακαλώ να μην τις πειράξουν). Εκεί να δεις προβολή.
Υ.Γ. Έχω και σενάριο για το κλιπ, αλλά θέλω τα δικαιώματα χρήσης.


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2012)

drazen said:


> [...]κάποιος εγνωσμένης αξίας έλληνας (ή και ξένος) ποπάς/ραπάς να γράψει ένα τραγουδάκι και να το δώσει σε καμιά Σακίρα ή Ριάνα ή όποια, τελοσπάντων, διάσημη ποπού :blush: /ραπού, [...]



Επανακοινοποίηση στο ορθόν: «...διάσημ*ου* ποπού...» ;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2012)

Πληροφορήθηκα από ένα τιτίβισμα ότι αποσύρθηκε το βιντεάκι. Για την ακρίβεια (όχι των τιμών, την άλλη), έλεγε:

Αποσύρθηκε το σποτ προβολής της Ελλάδας στο οποίο συμμετείχε η Όλγα Κεφαλογιάννη. Κανένας δεν πρόσεχε την Ελλάδα. 

:)

Ξέρετε κάτι ακριβέστερο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 20, 2012)

Αν αποσύρθηκε είναι ακόμα πιο φαιδρό. Δηλαδή δίνουμε λεφτά και μετά το βάζουμε στο αρχείο;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 20, 2012)

Το Flashmob Του ΕΟΤ Περνάει Το Σωστό Μήνυμα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2012)

Ο χρήστης που ανέβασε το βιντεάκι [ο ΕΟΤ;], το κατέβασε, όπως μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε και μόνοι σας. Επειδή, όμως, το ίντερνετ είναι ζόρικο ζωάκι, το βιντεάκι (και όχι πλέον γιουτουμπάκι) παίζει και από το Daily Motion.


----------



## MelidonisM (Nov 26, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο χρήστης που ανέβασε το βιντεάκι [ο ΕΟΤ;], το κατέβασε, όπως μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε και μόνοι σας. Επειδή, όμως, το ίντερνετ είναι ζόρικο ζωάκι, το βιντεάκι (και όχι πλέον γιουτουμπάκι) παίζει και από το Daily Motion.



ο youtube.com/user/visitgreecegr το ξανανέβασε, http://youtu.be/SqEsSIvlbmU, άνευ σχολίων, τα οποία 
προφανώς προκάλεσαν και τη διαγραφή του αρχικού βίντεο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2012)

Χα χα! Είναι η λύση «Μωάμεθ και βουνό». Όταν δεν φεύγουν τα σχόλια από το γιουτιουμπάκι, φεύγει το γιουτιουμπάκι από τα σχόλια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2012)

Η γελοιότητα του ΕΟΤ δεν έχει όριο. Ξανάβγαλε το βίντεο απενεργοποιώντας τα σχόλια. "Όχι κύριε, δεν θα μας κάνετε κριτική". Και αυτοί είναι κατά της αξιολόγησης, βλέπω. Για να συνοψίσουμε: α) ο ΕΟΤ κάνει ένα άτοπο βίντεο-καμπάνια, β) το αποσύρει από την κυκλοφορία και γ) το ξαναπαρουσιάζει, απενεργοποιώντας την δυνατότητα σχολιασμού. Τώρα φταίω εγώ αν το αντιγράψω και το ανεβάσω από τον λογαριασμό μου; Θα με κυνηγήσουν για πνευματικά δικαιώματα, άραγε; Για κάτι που κι εγώ πλήρωσα και έγινε από κρατικό οργανισμό, άρα τα δικαιώματα ανήκουν σε όλον τον λαό; Έχει λαλήσει τελείως η ελληνική κοινωνία και το ίδιο το κράτος. Ο παραλογισμός είναι καθημερινό ανάγνωσμα, πλέον.


----------



## Alfie (Nov 27, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να απαιτήσουμε την άμεση παραχώρηση του ΟΑΚΑ ώστε εκεί να διεξαχθεί διαδικασία αξιολόγησης του πόσο έχουμε πραγματικά λαλήσει.
Δεδομένου ότι η οργάνωση θα γίνει από τη Λεξιλογία όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες στις συζητήσεις θα υπάγονται σε ειδική κατηγορία. Ένας δε υποχρεωτικά θα είναι hors concours.
Μπαναΐαμ που γράφει και μια γαβροψυχή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2013)

Δείτε κι ένα από τα γιουτουμπάκια που έχει ετοιμάσει η περιφέρεια Κρήτης:


----------



## Hellegennes (May 18, 2013)

Αυτή ήταν πολύ ωραία διαφήμιση και είναι η μία από τις δύο, πραγματικές, πιθανές καταλήξεις (η άλλη περιλαμβάνει τουφέκι).


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2013)

Τι ωραίο!


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτή ήταν πολύ ωραία διαφήμιση και είναι η μία από τις δύο, πραγματικές, πιθανές καταλήξεις (η άλλη περιλαμβάνει τουφέκι).


Εκεί ο κλέπτων οπώρας θα έχει άλλο χρώμα και εμφάνιση.


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δείτε κι ένα από τα γιουτουμπάκια που έχει ετοιμάσει η περιφέρεια Κρήτης:
> ...



Κι άλλο ένα που, όσο κι αν δεν το πιστεύετε, εντελώς κατά τύχη βρήκα μπροστά μου:

Crete - Incredible History, Official Campaign 2013






Παρότι με την Κνωσό, τα κέρατα, τον θρόνο και τα παιδιά έχω μια προϊστορία...

Από το βιντεάκι βρέθηκα στον ιστότοπο της καμπάνιας τουριστικής προβολής της Κρήτης για το 2013, με τίτλο Incredible Crete, όπου ανακάλυψα ένα κλασικό γλωσσάρι με λέξεις και φράσεις χρήσιμες για τους επισκέπτες. Επειδή ο Ελληγεννής παραπάνω γράφει για «πραγματικές, πιθανές καταλήξεις» και στο νου μου ήρθε το «ο κήπος είναι ανθηρός» και το «my postillion has been struck by lightning», ορίστε μερικές πραγματικές, πιθανές ή απίθανες απαντήσεις, βασισμένες σ' εκείνο το γλωσσάρι:

a beer please 
 mia beera parakalo 
 μία μπύρα παρακαλώ
♂- Μπίρα; Όι δα! Ρακή πίνουνε οι άντρες!
♀- Κι ίντα τη θες εδά τη μπίρα, κορίτσι πράμα; Να σου φέρω μια γαζόζα;

A good hotel
 kalo xenodohio 
 ένα καλό ξενοδοχείο
- Στον αξά μου το Σήφη να πας, απού ‘βαλε και αρκουδίσιο στα δωμάτια.

A return ticket 
 isitirio me epistrofi 
 εισιτήριο με επιστροφή
- Και γιάντα δεν το βγάζεις ουανγουέι καλού κακού, μπας και ξωμείνεις ετά που θα πας;

a tea (brown) /green
 enna tseye mavro / prasino 
 ένα τσάι μαύρο/πράσινο
- Τσάι; Γιάντα, κακομοίτσα μου, αρρωσταρά ‘σαι; Κόψιμο, ε, κόψιμο;

a village salad 
 meea salata Xoreeateekee 
 μια χωριάτικη σαλάτα
- Χωριάτικη θα σου κάμω, μόνο ναι. Θα μου πεις εδά γιάντα τηνε βελάζεις και δεν τη λες σαν τον άθρωπο: «Γκρικ σαλάτ»;

and for me... 
 keh ya menna ... 
 και για μένα
- Κι εσύ σαλάτα θες; Να σασε ψήσω σκιας μια ολιά λουκάνικο, να λιγδώσει τ’ αντεράκι σας, που θα μου βοσκάτε στο τραπέζι; Ααα, γι’ αυτό βελάζετε.

Are there any vacancies for tonight? 
 e'hete e'na doma'tio gia' apo'pse 
 έχετε ένα δωμάτιο για απόψε
- Έχομε, έχομε. Κάτσε μια ολιά να το διαρμίσομε πρώτα.
Φωτεινή! Μωρή συ Σβετλάνα, λέω. Βγάλε τα τελάρα απ' τ' αποθηκάκι και σάσε το δωμάτιο. Και σβέτλα, ήρθανε τουρίστες!

Bus Station
 Stahth`mos Layowfo`reeon 
 Σταθμός Λεωφορείων
- Ποιο σταθμό θες; Ηρακλείου-Λασιθίου γή Ρεθύμνου-Χανίων;

Bus Stop
 ‘Stasee Layowfo`reeon 
 Στάση Λεωφορείων
- Στάση; Τι τηνε θες τη στάση; Άμα δεις το λεωφορείο, ανέμιζε τσι χέρες σου και θα σταματήσει ο οδηγός να σε πάρει.

Car rental agency 
 grafi'o enikia'seos aftokini'ton 
 γραφείο ενοικιάσεων αυτοκινήτου
- Κι από κειονέ έχει ο Σήφης.

Cheers! 
 Gia'sou 
 στην υγειά σου
- Γεια σου, γεια σου, καλοστραθιά. Κάτσε μπάρεμ να πιεις μια για το δρόμο.

Coffee with milk 
 Ka`fes me ‘gala
 Καφές με γάλα
- Ίντα καφέ θες; Ελληνικό, φραπέ, καπουτσίνο, εσπρέσο, ζεστό (πώς τονε λένε, ωρέ, τον κρυγιό; α, ναι) γή φρέντο; Φρεντοτσίνο, μοκατσίνο, λάτε; Γελάτε;

Do you accept credit cards? 
 Pe'rnete pistotike's ka'rtes 
 δέχεστε πιστωτική κάρτα;
- Όι! Από προπέρσι που μασε βάλανε το μνημόνιο, στσι τράπεζες δεν πατώ, μούδε απόξω περνώ, μούδε να τσι δω δε θέλω!
Εκειέ ποκάτω στην κουφάλα τση ελιάς τα θάβω.

Do you have…
 'Echees … (singular) /`Echetay … (plural) 
 ‘Εχεις... / ‘Εχετε...
«Έκιις»; «Έκετέι»; Κωστούλα! Έλα να μου πεις εσύ που κατές τσι ξένες γλώσσες, ίντα λέει κειοσές που δε νογώ πράμα.

Do you speak ... 
 Mila'te ... 
 μιλάς / μιλάτε
- Μιλιούμε, μιλιούμε κι ίντα θα βγει; Αφού δε μας ακούνε.

Do you speak English?
 milate anglika? 
 μιλάτε αγγλικά;
- Αμέ. δυνατά, αργά και καθαρά: Αυτό... πώς τηνε λένε τη μποτίλια; α, ναι με το μπούκαλος μαζί κάνει δύο ευρώ, 
τσβάι γιούρο, καπίτο;

Excuse me, do you speak English? 
 Paraka`lo, meela`tay angli`ka 
 Παρακαλώ, μιλάτε αγγλικά;
- Όσο και να παρακαλείς, εγγλέζικα δε μιλώ.

Good afternoon 
 kalo' mesime'ri 
 καλό μεσημέρι
- Ακόμα μεσημέρι; Μα ήφταξε τ’ απόγεμα.

good day (until 2pm) 
 kalee maira 
 καλημέρα
- Καλή ‘ναι και η Μάιρα ετσά τηνε λένε την κοπέλα σου; καλό και το Μαριό το δικό μου.

Good evening 
 kalispera 
 καλό απόγευμα / καλησπέρα
- Καλό απόγεμα; Ντα εσκοτείνιασε! _«Καλησπέρα»_ λέμε όντε δε φέγγει μπλιο, σύντεκνε.

Goodbye 
 andi'o sas 
 γειά σας / γειά σου
- Αντιός σας; Κι ήκαμες πολύ καιρό στην ξενιτιά, παιδί μου; Στη 'σπανία ήσουνα;

Greek Salad
 Choree ‘ahteekee Sah ‘lahtah 
 Χωριάτικη Σαλάτα
- Σαχλάχταχ; Ώφου κι επλακώσανε οι Άραβες. Μα γιάντα το λέτε ο ένας ετσέ κι ο άλλος αλλιώς; Είπαμε «Γκρικ σαλάτα», όι να το κάμετε σκέτη σαλάτα.

Happy Birthday!
 Hro'nia Polla' 
 χρόνια πολλά / χαρούμενα γενέθλια
- «Χαρούμενα γενέθλια»; Καφετζής θα ‘ναι ο πατέρας σου.

How can I get to …
 Pos na paow
 Πώς να παω...
- Να πας, να πας. Πού πας, ωρέ ολοκούζουλε, χωρίς τόνο στο «πάω»; 
«Παοου», λέει. Στον αγύριστο.

How do you say this in [English]? 
 Pos to le'te sta [Agglika'] 
 πώς το λέτε αυτό στα (αγγλικά);
- Να σου το πω στα κρητικά που το κατέω; Εγγλέζικα θα μου το πεις εσύ.

How much does this cost? 
 Po'so ka'ni afto' 
 ποόσο κοστίζει αυτό;
- Από τα ποολλά ξεκινά, μα με καλά παζαάρια γίνουνται πιο λίιγα.

How much is the fare? 
 Po'so ka'ni to isiti'rio 
 πόσο κοστίζει το εισιτήριο;
- Θα σου πω ανε μου πεις πού θα κατεβείς. Στ’ Αλικιανού γή στον Ομαλό;

I do not understand 
 Den katalave'no 
 δεν καταλαβαίνω
- Γιάντα, καταλαβαίνω σε γω ετσά που τα λες;

I don't speak Greek 
 Then mi`laow elleeni`kah
 Δε μιλάω ελληνικά
- Κι αυτά που λες εδά ίντα ‘ναι; Γιαπωνέζικα;

I understood 
 katalova 
 κατάλαβα
- Κατάλοβες, μάι λοβ;

I want this
 `Thelo af'toe 
 Θέλω αυτό
- Af’toe το δαχτύλι το ‘χω από γεννησιμιού και δε σου το δίνω που να χτυπηθείς ποκάτω. 
Πώς θα φορώ ύστερα τσι σαγιονάρες; Λειψή;

I'm a vegetarian 
 'Eemay chorto ‘fagos
 Είμαι χορτοφάγος
- Επρόκοψες. Κι ίντα να σου κάμω δα; Οφτό έχω μόνο. Άμε στο χωράφι να βοσκήσεις με τσι αίγες.

I'm full/had sufficient 
 arketa 
 αρκετά
- Όντε κερνά ο Μανούσος, όλοι τρώνε και πίνουνε! Φάε, πιε και σώπαινε. 

I'm just looking 
 mono vleppo 
 μόνο βλέπω
- Πρόσεξε καλά, κακομοίτση μου, μη σε πιάσω να ξανοίγεις τσ' αδερφής μου το μουστάκι, γιατί θα σου φορέσω την κουλούρα πριχού προκάμεις να τση το ξυρίσεις. Μιλείς στην αδερφή μου; 







Μνήσθητί μου, Κύριε.

I'm not interested 
 dhen endheeaferomeh 
 δεν ενδιαφέρομαι
- Για την αδερφή μου; Δε σ’ αρέσει τάξε η αμπλά μου;





May I have a menu? 
 Bo ‘row na ‘echow to me ‘nu 
 Μπορώ να έχω το μενού;
- Αμέ, κι ανάθεγκά σε άμα καταλάβεις πράμα, γιατί το Γιωργιό που ήγραψε τον κατάλογο τα γράμματα δεν τα παίρνει, το παντέρμο.

no thank you 
 oXee efhareesto 
 όχι ευχαριστώ 
- Όξις και ξερός σου κι ο όφις στο πλευρό σου, που θα μου πεις εμένα «όξι»!

No vacancies 
 den ipa'rhoun doma'tia 
 δεν υπάρχουν δωμάτια
- Πάλι τα ίδια θα λέμε; 
Χωρούνε μπακαλούμ κι αυτοί στ' αποθηκάκι;

Please bring the bill 
 Logariasmo' parakalo' 
 παρακαλώ φέρτε το λογαριασμό
- Να τονε φέρω θέλω, μόνο κάτσε πρώτα και βαστήξου ποθές, μη σου ‘ρθεί ταμπλάς και σωριαστείς.

Post Office 
 Tacheedrow`meeow 
 Ταχυδρομείο
- Ωρέ συ, ίντα ‘παθες και νιαουρίζεις σαν το κατσουλάκι;

Tea with lemon 
 Tsaey me le ‘moni 
 Τσάι με λεμόνι
- Τσιρλιό την ήκοψε, είπα το γω.

Tea with milk 
 Tsaey me ‘gala 
 Τσάι με γάλα
- Δε σου βάζω, θα σε κόψει και το γάλα, άντερο δε θα σου μείνει.

The cheque,please 
 To logaria ‘smow, paraka ‘low
 Το λαγαριασμό παρακαλώ
- Το λ*α*γαριασμόου; The cheque, traveler? Ποιος διαλέγει τη λαγάρα, παίρνει την παπάρα. 

What are your specialties? 
 Peeah ‘eenay ta specialee ‘tay sas
 Ποιά είναι τα σπεσιαλιτέ σας;
- Ποια ή ποία, ανε θες. «Ποιά» δεν έχομε πια. Και θηλυκή τηνε λέμε, η σπεσιαλιτέ.

What do you suggest? 
 Tee mu pro ‘teenetay 
 Τι μου προτείνετε;
- Διορθώσεις και μεγαλύτερη επιμέλεια, πατριώτη.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Σε καλό σου, βραδιάτικα, γελάω μόνη μου σαν το ζουλάπι! Ωραίος, Δαεμάνε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2013)

Και για πρωινό, μια χαρά ήταν! :) 

Πώς το λέτε μωρέ στην Κρήτη, «σούρνομαι στο δάπεδο και χτυπιέμαι από τα γέλια;»


----------



## Earion (Jun 3, 2013)

Μπράβο Δαεμάνε, το δεύτερο απείρως ωραιότερο από το πρώτο. Και πώς τη λένε την κοπελιά; Παπαλουκά;

Κι απάνω που ήμουν έτοιμος να ρωτήσω είντά 'ναι η αμπλά, και είντα θα πει ροζονάρω, έψαξα σαν καλό Λεξιλογάκι στο Νιτερνέτι και βρήκα εδώ ένα γλωσσάρι που τα λέει.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 3, 2013)

Άφεριμ, Δαεμάνε μου! Το καινούργιο μου συκώτι κι εγώ σ' ευχαριστάμε τα μάλα. Ο θεός να μου κόβει εισφορές και να σου δίνει πόστια.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2013)

:clap:


Earion said:


> Κι απάνω που ήμουν έτοιμος να ρωτήσω είντά 'ναι η αμπλά, και είντα θα πει ροζονάρω, έψαξα σαν καλό Λεξιλογάκι στο Νιτερνέτι και βρήκα εδώ ένα γλωσσάρι που τα λέει.


Να προσθέσω ότι το abla προέρχεται από τα τουρκικά, σημαίνει «μεγάλη αδερφή» (τα λέγαμε εδώ με τον Δαιμάνο). Αυτό το ροζονάρω δεν βρήκα από πού προέρχεται ακόμα, το υποψιάζομαι για ιταλικό, βέβαια.


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2013)

Palavra said:


> ...
> Αυτό το ροζονάρω δεν βρήκα από πού προέρχεται ακόμα, το υποψιάζομαι για ιταλικό, βέβαια.



Hai ragione, credo :):

*ragionare*
1. (intransitive) to reason
2. (intransitive) to discuss, to argue, to talk
Synonyms: discorrere, discutere, parlare


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2013)

Εναλλακτικοί τρόποι προβολής της Ρόδου συνάντησαν αντιδράσεις από μερίδα του τοπικού πληθυσμού: http://parapona-rodou.blogspot.com/2013/06/blog-post_8778.html.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2013)

Τι, θα καταργήσουμε δηλαδή τώρα και το «Ιδού η Ρόδος, ιδού και το πήδημα»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τι, θα καταργήσουμε δηλαδή τώρα και το «Ιδού η Ρόδος, ιδού και το πήδημα»;


Το ιστολόγιο ονομάζεται «Παράπονα Ρόδου». :huh: Really, guys... 

Α, το σχολιάσατε ήδη και αλλού. Ε, δεν βαριέσαι...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2013)

Οι φωτογραφίες αυτής της σειράς γνωρίζουν μεγάλες πιένες στα κοινωνικά δίκτυα: http://globalgreekworld.blogspot.gr/2013/06/greece-world-in-package.html.


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2013)

...
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πρωτότυπη ιδέα, αλλά εξαιρετική σύλληψη, εξαιρετικές λήψεις. 

Και πάω τακτικά στη Ντακότα, στην Ελβετία και τη Φινλανδία, ένα τσιγάρο δρόμο τα 'χω αυτά τα τρία, και στη Σουηδία και τη Σελήνη. Τις Άλπεις τις βλέπω απ' το παράθυρό μου.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 4, 2013)

Τουριστική νουθεσία για Έλληνες
από τον Ρένο Χαραλαμπίδη και την εταιρεία Beetroot.gr






http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=qa71fpz4i-k
http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/39601?comments_page=1&comments_order=o#comments​


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2013)

Eπιτέλους κι ένα ρεαλιστικό φιλμάκι για το πώς είναι η πραγματική εμπειρία ενός παραθεριστή στην "ωραιότερη" χώρα του κόσμου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 5, 2013)

Ε, αν θέλει να πάει διακοπές στην Μύκονο, "καλά να πάθει". Ας βρει ένα λιγότερο κοσμοπλημμυρισμένο μέρος, χωρίς οργανωμένες παραλίες και τα συναφή. Μισώ τα Μπιτς μπαρ, θέλω να κλείσουν όλα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2013)

Το ξέρετε τι οργή έχει ξεσηκώσει σε ΦΒ κττ το συγκεκριμένο φιλμάκι επειδή είναι ειλικρινές, ε; Τελικά για κάποιους "πατριωτισμός" σημαίνει να εθελοτυφλείς...


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τελικά για κάποιους "πατριωτισμός" σημαίνει να εθελοτυφλείς...


Ξέρεις λέξη περισσότερο πλαστελίνη από τον _πατριώτη_ και τα παράγωγά του;

Μάθαμε χτες για τον Τατσόπουλο, που είπε τα εξής σε συνέντευξή του:
«Εάν δεν βρεθούν δυνάμεις να συνεργαστούν, είτε λέγονται ΔΗΜΑΡ – αυτή που θα υπάρχει τότε – είτε από την Αριστερά είτε από την πατριωτική Δεξιά, για μένα δεν θα ήταν το ταμπού των ταμπού να συνεργαστώ με ένα κομμάτι πατριωτών της Ν.Δ. Για πολλούς συντρόφους μου, τους περισσότερους, θα ήταν. Και μπορείς να μου βγάλεις ανάθεμα. Αλλά δεν θα ήταν ταμπού να συνεργαστώ με ένα κομμάτι της σοσιαλδημοκρατίας που εκφράζεται μέσα από το ΠΑΣΟΚ.»

Άντε τώρα να φανταστείς τι εννοεί όταν λέει «πατριωτική Δεξιά» και «πατριώτες της Ν.Δ.»!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> Άντε τώρα να φανταστείς τι εννοεί όταν λέει «πατριωτική Δεξιά» και «πατριώτες της Ν.Δ.»!


Μα... τους Ανεξέλληνες, όχι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα... τους Ανεξέλληνες, όχι;


Τι να σου πω; Εγώ έχω νοσηρή φαντασία, αλλά όχι και άρρωστη.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 17, 2013)

η Περιφέρεια Κρήτης συνεχίζει ακάθεκτη: "ο γύρος του κόσμου σε 80 μέρες
συμφέρει οικονομικά να γίνει στην Κρήτη" (το σενάριο θυμίζει το Meet the World in Greece του Άρη Καλογερόπουλου)





(σχολιαστές από το εξωτερικό ανέφεραν ότι δεν παίζει εκεί λόγω κοπιράιτ, φαντάζομαι της μουσικής επένδυσης)​


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2014)

...
Εσείς είδατε το τουριστικό γιουτουμπάκι του 1959;

Επειδή είναι άλλο να τα διαβάζεις ή να σου τα διηγούνται, άλλο να τα θυμάσαι (αμυδρά ή ολοζώντανα· παρότι τότε ήμουν αγέννητος, από τότε που άρχισα να θυμάμαι —μετά από μια δεκαετία— δεν είχαν αλλάξει και πάρα πολλά), άλλο να τα βλέπεις σε φωτογραφίες, και άλλο να τα παρακολουθείς σε βίντεο και μάλιστα μέσα από την οπτική ξένων. 
Από τη γαλλική τηλεοπτική εκπομπή Voyage sans passeport της 12ης Δεκεμβρίου 1959:

Voyage en Crète : paysages de l'île (littoral, montagnes,villages, moulins) , scènes agricoles (moisson du blé, cueillette des pastèques), foire locale avec paysans en costumes traditionnels.







Άλλο ένα από την ίδια εκπομπή αλλά μια δεκαετία αργότερα (προβλήθηκε στις 22 Μαρτίου 1969), στον ιστότοπο του ina.fr απ' όπου προέρχεται και το πρώτο:

Grèce et Crête : les sites touristiques

Apres un tour d'horizon des principaux sites archéologiques et touristiques de Grèce, comme l'Acropole à Athènes, Delphes et ses temples, les Météores, le port du Pirée, Olympie, Mistra, l'amphithéâtre d'Epidaure et Mycènes, nous partons à la découverte des principales iles: Mykonos, Délos, et Laxos [sic], la Crête et le site de Cnossos, l'île de Rhodes.

[video]http://www.ina.fr/video/CPF92017301[/video]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2014)

http://www.discovergreece.com/

Marketing Greece

Marketing Greece SA is a non-profit corporation which was founded in 2013 and has as its primary objective the effective promotion of the Greek tourism product. Within the wider framework of the National Strategy for Tourism, the objective of Marketing Greece SA is to support the Ministry of Tourism and the Greek National Tourism Organization (GNTO) in promoting a renewed portfolio of tourism products in the target markets. At the same time, through a multi-level strategic communications and public relations plan, Marketing Greece SA aims to highlight the unexplored side of the country and enhance its competitiveness in the global tourism market.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2014)

Αυτή δεν είναι η δουλειά του ΕΟΤ;


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2014)

...





*Cretativity *is an improvised word combining Creta, which in many languages means Crete, and creativity. The documentary called _Cretativity _is about six artists from six different countries and six different fields of art who have chosen to live and work in Crete. These six people explain on camera the reasons that brought them to this place, as well as the ones that keep them from moving to a more developed country. Through sounds and images from today's Crete the audience is being introduced to the contributors' local sources of inspiration, their thoughts on Greece's future and their point of view about the pros and cons of an artist living in a place seriously affected by the economic recession yet so special to them.

Featuring (in order of appearance in this video) :

Victoria Hislop (writer / UK)
Ross Daly (musician / Ireland)
Walter Lassally (cinematographer / Germany-Poland)
Jannik Weylandt (photographer / Denmark)
Mathew Halpin (painter / Australia)
Gunnar Stromsholm (classical music festival director / Norway)

Producer : Victoria Trzeciak, Executive producer : Manos Papadakis, Director of photography : Vaggelis Katritzidakis, Director of photography assistant : Manos S. Kritsotakis / Sound recordist : Nikos Kefalogiannis / Editor : Michalis Alexakis / Music by : Daulute
Directed by : Manolis Kritsotakis


Και μόνο τη λεξιπλασία να 'χε, θ' άξιζε. Για τα υπόλοιπα, θα δούμε.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2014)

Μπράβο. Και σ' αυτούς που το φτιάξανε και σ' εσένα που το βρήκες και το ανέβασες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2014)

Ζουμερό και καλό!


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δείτε κι ένα από τα γιουτουμπάκια που έχει ετοιμάσει η περιφέρεια Κρήτης:
> ...



Δείτε και δυο τρία από τα γιουτουμπάκια που έχει ετοιμάσει η Περιφέρεια Κρήτης για την επόμενη σεζόν:

Crete, the island inside you: Easter Daydreaming







Crete, the island inside you: Falling in Love Daydreaming







Crete, the island inside you: Inner Self Daydreaming






Πολύ σωστά, τα φαγώσιμα πάνε στο Inner Self. 


Και το γενικό, συρραφή των ειδικότερων:






Τα υπόλοιπα, εκεί: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-XhMPcWDI3nAhe8XCdkHv27FRun8hfYD


----------



## Costas (Nov 8, 2014)

Στο τελευταίο, το ταϊτσί το είδατε;


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2014)

Οι διαφημιστές εδώ έχουν πιάσει το νόημα: οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι κάνουν τουρισμό για την εμπειρία και για να δουν άλλο κόσμο κι άλλες συνήθειες, για να τους τύχουν ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις κλπ όχι για να δουν μουσεία, που τα βλέπουν κι από το σπίτι τους στην τηλεόραση ή το ίντερνετ. 
Τώρα, που μπορώ να περάσω Πάσχα σαν τουρίστρια σαν αυτό που δείχνει η πρώτη διαφήμιση; Λίγο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται, αλλά δε βαριέσαι, ποιητική αδεία. 

ΥΓ Η κοπέλλα της δεύτερη διαφήμισης, αρχαιοελληνική φάτσα. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχει νόημα να διαφημίζεις τον τυπο που σε παίρνει από πίσω αργά το βράδι σε σκοτεινό σοκάκι- μερικοί θα τρόμαζαν με κάτι τετοια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2014)

Αυτό δεν είναι του ΕΟΤ και δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχουμε βάλει ξανά:

_Flying over Greece (2012)_


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2015)




----------

